# GeoHot Raps Against Sony



## Costello (Feb 13, 2011)

[tvwide]255-179[/tvwide]
*GeoHot Raps Against Sony*

PlayStation 3 hacker George Hotz, better known as *GeoHot*, is getting sued by Sony. As a retaliation, GeoHot just posted a rap video. Take that, Sony!


Spoiler: Lyrics




Yo it's geohot
And for those that don't know
I'm getting sued by Sony

Let's take this out of the courtroom and into the streets
I'm a beast, at the least, you'll face me in the northeast
Get my ire up, light my fire
I'll go harder than Eminem went at Mariah
Call me a liar
Pound me in the ass with no lube, chafing
You're fucking with the dude who got the keys to your safe and
Those that can't do bring suits
Cry to your Uncle Sam to settle disputes
Thought you'd tackle this with a little more tact
But then again fudgepackers, I don't know Jack

I shed a tear everytime I think of Lik Sang
But shit man, they're a corporation
And I'm a personification of freedom for all
You fill dockets, like thats a concept foreign to y'all
While lawyers muddy water and TROs stall
Out of business is jail for me
And you're suing me civilly

Exhibit this in the courtroom
Go on, do it, I dare you


Source: GamerSheep


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 13, 2011)

Sony should die.


----------



## indask8 (Feb 13, 2011)

GeoHot the movie.

Coming soon.

He has changed, I remember some photos of him when he was working on iPhone jailbreak, his face looks different or that's because of the haircut.

EDIT: I'm talking of this:






I wonder how many years have passed.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't help but lol at this.


----------



## emigre (Feb 13, 2011)

Is he not self-aware?


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 13, 2011)

He's got some balls. No srsly, his ego is splashing of the screen.


----------



## signz (Feb 13, 2011)

ok... The whole Sony vs GeoHot thing begins to get really strange...


----------



## Costello (Feb 13, 2011)

if someone wants to transcript the lyrics i'll include them in the main post


----------



## SifJar (Feb 13, 2011)

Great idea. [note: sarcasm]


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 13, 2011)

He has an awfully huge noggin... I hope Sony can afford some tough helmets.

I think both parties are butthurting the other.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 13, 2011)

damn he lit those bitches up


----------



## overlord00 (Feb 13, 2011)

pretty awesome song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, lyrics from his youtube page;




Spoiler



Lyrics:
Yo it's geohot
And for those that don't know
I'm getting sued by Sony

Let's take this out of the courtroom and into the streets
I'm a beast, at the least, you'll face me in the northeast
Get my ire up, light my fire
I'll go harder than Eminem went at Mariah
Call me a liar
Pound me in the ass with no lube, chafing
You're fucking with the dude who got the keys to your safe and
Those that can't do bring suits
Cry to your Uncle Sam to settle disputes
Thought you'd tackle this with a little more tact
But then again fudgepackers, I don't know Jack

I shed a tear everytime I think of Lik Sang
But shit man, they're a corporation
And I'm a personification of freedom for all
You fill dockets, like thats a concept foreign to y'all
While lawyers muddy water and TROs stall
Out of business is jail for me
And you're suing me civilly

Exhibit this in the courtroom
Go on, do it, I dare you


----------



## DryYoshi (Feb 13, 2011)

I respect GeoHot, although I don't have a PS3 nor an iPhone/iTouch.
He's got some real balls to just do this kinda stuff to Sony.


----------



## crook (Feb 13, 2011)

I think someone else rapped and he just did playback because the rap is too good if hes not used to rappin.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 13, 2011)

so childish; uuugh wait ....

such a saw looser lol


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 13, 2011)

lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 13, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> if someone wants to transcript the lyrics i'll include them in the main post



They're in the original video (with download links)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iUvuaChDEg[/youtube]


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Feb 13, 2011)

Strangely I think GeoHot and Sony make a good match for each other


----------



## hunter291 (Feb 13, 2011)

everyone who watches the video gets raped by sony


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 13, 2011)

Madness.... 

See the box on the right corner ?


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 13, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Madness....
> 
> See the box on the right corner ?


Ps3 box ftw


----------



## KirovAir (Feb 13, 2011)

Hahahaha. GeoHot is now officially the biggest douche ever. Ego2themax.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 13, 2011)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> Hahahaha. GeoHot is now officially the biggest douche ever. Ego2themax.


I dont agree, we have freedom to do whatever the hell we want. I support him.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Feb 13, 2011)

This whole Sony thing has been a fucking circus.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 13, 2011)

geohot definitely has an inflated ego.


----------



## whoomph (Feb 13, 2011)

I think I get it now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spoiler


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 13, 2011)

whoomph said:
			
		

> I think I get it now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## Saken (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol at all the comments.
Gl sony.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2011)

What a legend.


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 13, 2011)

I seriously lol'd at this.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 13, 2011)

Is this the rap before the rap(e)?




And yes, this pic is PSP resolution. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I like geohot, I just think this picture is funny. Also, don't ask why I had to use ()'s.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Feb 13, 2011)

Sync's a little off.  Godspeed, Geohot.  If I was being sued by a major corporation, I'd probably be cowering under my desk.


----------



## riverchen (Feb 13, 2011)

This guy has some guts.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2011)

I wonder if Sony will make a rap against him


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 13, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Edit: I like geohot, I just think this picture is funny. Also, don't ask why I had to use ()'s.


We don't need to ask because maybe we actually already know?


----------



## Law (Feb 13, 2011)

Kevin Butler is making a rap video right now and is about to bring the pain.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 13, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I wonder if Sony will make a rap against him


I think a Kevin Butler "Response" rap would be priceless. I fact, there needs to be a movie about all this non-sense--so much drama!



Spoiler



(I made a typo here, but I thought I should share it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I think a Kevin Butler "Response" fap would be priceless. I fact, there needs to be a movie about all this non-sense--so much drama!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 13, 2011)

Geohot is my new favorite rapper.


SONG NEEDS TO BE ON ITUNES(yes i realize)


----------



## grubbymitts (Feb 13, 2011)

This guy needs Denny Crane


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 13, 2011)

it's actually for the Light It Up contest incase you don't know yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here 
[youtube]2z0MQIXykBk[/youtube]


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 13, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Kevin Butler is making a rap video right now and is about to bring the pain.


We all know what happens when Kevin Butler gets involved...
*cough*USB*cough*Jailbreak*cough*codes.

Next he'll be rapping the private keys on youtube.


----------



## ThePeon (Feb 13, 2011)

some one should sue Sony for being retards but then again you can not sue peoples for having a illness it´s like trying to sue some one for being gay so damn we can no sue Sony for being retards damn it.


----------



## EJames2100 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nvm...


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 13, 2011)

@ EJames2100 (before he edit's his post)
well they were, in some situations like when they requested permission to get IP's from team failoverfl0w and Geohot himself, as well as people who commented on a specific video


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 13, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> some one should sue Sony for being retards but then again you can not sue peoples for having a illness it´s like trying to sue some one for being gay so damn we can no sue Sony for being retards damn it.


What exactly is that supposed to mean, and more importantly what have Sony actually done wrong?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 13, 2011)

This guy is an idiot, rapping against a company is...how should I put this...'A pathetic attempt of being viral'.

If he wanted to do something smart, he could of told the people about the court case and how Sony wanted to strip every last bit of his dignity to the ground. Sony is a beast, he could of at least pointed out to gamers that company has failed to stop the hackers ever since the PS1. Now they are taking matters to heart because of how much they fail to stop their powerful console of being technically [censored] so to speak.


----------



## Todderbert (Feb 13, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Is this the rap before the rap(e)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic is priceless.  As far as this guy rapping.....I have a feeling its a desperation play to the public.  I hope he has good council at the court hearings.


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (Feb 13, 2011)

lol ... 

This dude is getting way to ******* cocky now -.-.
I was semi-rooting for him at first but man is he full of himself


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 13, 2011)

Any way to get this creepy guy's face off the front page?


----------



## Juanmatron (Feb 13, 2011)

GeoHot, dude, are you idiot or what?


----------



## mameks (Feb 13, 2011)

His face scares me.
His ego scares me, like his head, it's abnormally swollen.


----------



## JoyConG (Feb 13, 2011)

Wasn't the restraining order granted to Sony already?

He looks pretty stupid rapping at them after losing.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 13, 2011)

He actually going hard on Sony haha. I lol'ed when he said "I have the keys to your safe"

Hmm... Didn't Sony take all of his hardware from him? unless he's using a friends computer...


----------



## Gamer4life (Feb 13, 2011)

Bitch be awesome yo


----------



## TheDestroyer (Feb 13, 2011)

You should all know that this man is probably under A LOT of stress, and perhaps, frustration. Try getting into his shoes, think of being sued by a big corporation such as Sony. This guy is just expressing his feelings to the public which many of us don't know what he is going through.


----------



## Ringo619 (Feb 13, 2011)

i'd laugh  if sony replies back with a video them self.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 13, 2011)

He looks like someone who has one of those ilnesses, you know where your head is so big
Explains why its still up his ass though, he jsut cant get it out!


----------



## TheDestroyer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> i'd laugh  if sony replies back with a video them self.



LoL. I dare them.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 13, 2011)

That's hilarious. 

It wasn't necessary, but I'm glad he did that.

Also, it sounds so much better than most mainstream rap. Lmao.


----------



## Nollog (Feb 13, 2011)

I lol'd.
White people rapping is bad enough, but this is a white programmer rapping...


----------



## ThePeon (Feb 13, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> ThePeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




all that all big companies does only cares about money but never consumers that all I say.


----------



## ArchyTaichou (Feb 13, 2011)

Showing your little mouse like ass to a big fat lion in a cage is not always a good idea (the cage might be rusted ya know).
This guy, even though he hacked the PS3 and became one of the most awesome peeps on the planet after doing so (or maybe he did other awesome stuffs, I don't know), he still is one single lonely person in a rented apartment, or living with his parents... in their basement... maybe. In such a situation waving your wiener in front of SONY (a company that constantly shows me lately how big of an money hungry asshole it can be) is not the best way to deal with the situation you are in.
Anyway I hope this ends well and in the favor of GeoHot (cuz I plan to buy me PS3 BIATCHEZ!) 

p.s. sry for mah shitty grammar.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 13, 2011)

Umm, this was weird


----------



## Jan1tor (Feb 13, 2011)

All I can say is "Hope he wins!"
If you buy something you should be able to do with it what you want.
If Sony truely wants to own the system you pay for then they should just 
make Dumb terminals in everyones home and serve the games themselves, turning your terminal on after you make a payment.

Hmmm almost sounds like Satelite.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Feb 13, 2011)

man, I just wanna see how Sony reacts after seeing this video.


----------



## emigre (Feb 13, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Capitalism says Hi.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool vid, but sony will probably use it in the case claiming that their suing for their feelings being hurt.


----------



## NoOneDies (Feb 13, 2011)

Childish move, won't get him anywhere.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 13, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 13, 2011)

What is he, 8?


----------



## Langin (Feb 13, 2011)

NoOneDies said:
			
		

> Childish move, won't get him anywhere.



He just raps the frustration out of him, and he wanted to share this with the world; so NO childish move sir!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it may give him a good feeling. Lightened from a worry, like EVERYONE NEEDS TO KNOW THAT I HATE SONY.

I hope it´ll explain enough.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 13, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Cool vid, but sony will probably use it in the case claiming that their suing for their feelings being hurt.



LOL. Thumbs up, I liked the style he infused into it + all the funny references.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 13, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely, it's a nice text and I can imagine what's the situation he's in now. Something he did for fun could just cost him a lot.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 13, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> it's actually for the Light It Up contest incase you don't know yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL he's using his exposure to enter a contest, that's boss.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 13, 2011)

I am I the only one that loled and wasn't like:



Spoiler



YAY! THIS EGO B**** IS GOING DOWN!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Clever lyrics, though he doesn't seem to be realizing the seriousness of the situation.

With his knowledge, I'd say he has something up his sleeve or he wants to go down with a bang.

This might be him saying he is beat.

There has to be a reason, whether it be to get attention or to lure Sony. The ending lyrics point to that, but somehow it doesn't join up :\


----------



## heartgold (Feb 13, 2011)

What a joker. Knowing Sony they'll sue him for rapping XDD

Joke aside, I hope he wins because for the sake of the homebrew community, otherwise other companies will start taking action against homebrew and freedom of the devices =/


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 13, 2011)

well geohot cant rap thats for sure :/

im sure this will be used in court now so show the immaturity of him


----------



## mariosonic (Feb 13, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> well geohot cant rap thats for sure :/
> 
> im sure this will be used in court now so show the immaturity of him



Better than most rap.


----------



## lukecop80 (Feb 13, 2011)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, better than all rap


----------



## mariosonic (Feb 13, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## nando (Feb 13, 2011)

he's cute. kinda like a nerdy eminem


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 13, 2011)

I lol'd at the rap. It was fairly awesome.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 13, 2011)

Reminds me of the Rap News

[youtube]NXbCwq4ewBU[/youtube]


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok, he lost. Sony didn't win anything but a political E-penis upgrade. What Geohot only proved that no matter what new, innovative, or expensive gaming product that Sony makes. It will always get hacked one day or another.

Edit: With that said Sony should just quit the gaming industry. They have no gaming mascot, most the games coming out barely takes advantage of the powerful engine unless its FPS (Looking at you Killzone), and they are only focusing on strong media components (Look at the Sony phone, Ericsson which is a smartphone and have gaming properties).

Sony is just trying beat a dead house with an old PSP, the NGP is just completely an eye-candy handheld. Hackers going to hack it real soon since all that glitters is not secure.


----------



## Another World (Feb 13, 2011)

thats fucking hilarious. it shows what a joke this whole things is.

-another world


----------



## alidsl (Feb 13, 2011)

@cannonbeat: what do you mean by "gaming mascot"?

Are things like grand turismo, ratchet and clank, little big planet not enough?


----------



## issy12 (Feb 13, 2011)

starting to get big headed already, shouldn't he be giving more credit to hackers who helped rather than w**"ing over himslef in the mirror


----------



## luney (Feb 13, 2011)

Like GeoHot, I also shed a tear everytime I think if Lik-Sang. It's a shame sony was able to do that to them and now these guys as well. IMHO, those of you ragging on him are the immature/stupid/dumb ones. The kid is insanely smart. Oh, and the last thing we all should be doing is turning our backs on him. Give the kid his props and let him know people agree with him. No business should be able to control what you do with a product after you purchase it and take it home. I don't care how wealthy that corporation is.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 14, 2011)

I only got around to watching this now. It's actually quite good. Too short...




			
				shlong said:
			
		

> His face scares me.
> His ego scares me, like his head, it's abnormally swollen.
> He does look a lot like a certain Mr. poopyhead, which has been pointed out before.
> 
> ...


Nintendo have Mario, Sega has Sonic; I think he was getting at the fact that Sony don't seem to have a character you can immediately associate them with that's synonymous with their image. Not quite the same as having recognisable franchises.


----------



## purplesludge (Feb 14, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Nintendo have Mario, Sega has Sonic; I think he was getting at the fact that Sony don't seem to have a character you can immediately associate them with that's synonymous with their image. Not quite the same as having recognisable franchises.


Didn't use to be crash bandicoot?  I remember stuffed crust pizza hut commericals with him.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 14, 2011)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think their new mascot is Sackboy from LittleBigPlanet, I remember reading something about
that on another site, I'm not sure though


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 14, 2011)

What a brave soul he has,trying to battle a massive and powerful company


----------



## Gagarin (Feb 14, 2011)

Fail0verflow wrote the lyrics and rapped it. He just post it on YouTube


----------



## Justin121994 (Feb 14, 2011)

You do mean fail0verflow. Failoverload what the heck lol?


----------



## CyborGamer (Feb 14, 2011)

I hope this somehow leads to a dance-off between GeoHot and Kevin Butler. How cool would that be?!


----------



## Gagarin (Feb 14, 2011)

Damn right!


----------



## Osaka (Feb 14, 2011)

I really hate this guy even more now o_o;


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 14, 2011)

If fony win they will hire him - not as an expert - but as a viral marketing clown... 200.000 266,727+ views ^^

I guess he acts now as his lawyer told him. You know ... the insanity Defense... not being  charge with $ penalties more likely *no internet/youtube *for some months ... Fairly good for fony, for us and at least for him. Be peace just kidding. It is an hard life/nightmare  for a so young ambitious guy ... I feel he is on the narrow _egotistic_ path..._ Compassion_


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 14, 2011)

This is still a better use of his time than being a dick to other iOS hackers.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 14, 2011)

Why are people giving him flak for this?  It's awesome!


----------



## Bat420maN (Feb 14, 2011)

Most of you have no idea or simply wont accept that this dude is a big deal. Laws were changed because of his work, and it's gonna happen again soon. In a couple years law schools will be teaching about this guy. I think it's great he's throwing it in Sony's face. And he's gonna win that dumbass rap contest to. Geo is just marking his spot in history.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 14, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Joke aside, I hope he wins because for the sake of the homebrew community, otherwise other companies will start taking action against homebrew and freedom of the devices =/


couldn't agree more


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 14, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing new.... You think they waited until now to restrain your rights ? If this selfish loser  fails we all lose ? As said by Mitch Kapor *"The question of copyright promises to be the Vietnam of the Net".*.. Don't expect an easy victory !

_edit; sorry kids I'm upset having myself an hot ego..._


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 14, 2011)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if they considered him their mascot that's up to them. Certainly in Nintendo's case, Mario is exclusively on Nintendo consoles, so I might have expected something similar of Sony (though Sonic appears on non-Sega consoles, but to be fair they don't make them anymore).

I'm not sure how him being in Pizza Hut commercials would have been any indication though...


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 14, 2011)

wow, this is a perfect example of how ppl are in this world


----------



## purplesludge (Feb 14, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CookiesMilk (Feb 14, 2011)

Cute rap.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 14, 2011)

Egohot. This was ridiculous.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2011)

I was a little iffy on Sony's whole rampage against Geohot and other hackers, but now it's decided.

Sue the crap out of him. Every penny he owns, gone. The guy is an egotistical prick.

I await Kevin Butler's much better rap-sponse.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I was a little iffy on Sony's whole rampage against Geohot and other hackers, but now it's decided.
> 
> Sue the crap out of him. *Every penny he owns, gone.* The guy is an egotistical prick.
> 
> I await Kevin Butler's much better rap-sponse.


Not harsh at all...


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 14, 2011)

...I just found out Liksang was closed down.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 14, 2011)

Now thats a hacker I wouldn't f--k with! 

EDIT: Yeah, Lik Sang has been closed for quite some time now...


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I await Kevin Butler's much better rap-sponse.



Ah, my life would simply be complete!


Well, any doubt I had in my mind that this whole Sony Jailbreak scenario was a silly joke is now gone. Though I still can't help but keep following the news!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I was a little iffy on Sony's whole rampage against Geohot and other hackers, but now it's decided.
> 
> Sue the crap out of him. Every penny he owns, gone. The guy is an egotistical prick.
> 
> I await Kevin Butler's much better rap-sponse.



U mad brah?


----------



## cracker (Feb 15, 2011)

I know a lot of you who have responded (or not) think that Geohot is a dick/bitch/etc. but do you have the balls to face a fine of hundreds of thousands if not millions and a prison sentence for such a cause as being able to run homebrew on some devices? I don't think you do... This rap video may seem egotistical but he is actually standing up for every user's right to have Fair Use on their device (under the DMCA laws). He is striking back at Sony to show them he is not afraid of their suit. This shows a shitload of balls on his part for every user's gain! I hope he succeeds in staving off this lawsuit since it will be a precedence either way it goes.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Feb 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I was a little iffy on Sony's whole rampage against Geohot and other hackers, but now it's decided.
> 
> Sue the crap out of him. Every penny he owns, gone. The guy is an egotistical prick.
> 
> I await Kevin Butler's much better rap-sponse.


Brilliant logic! He's "egotistical", so he deserves to be crushed into dust by the tyrannical and borderline PATRIOT Act-like interests of a multinational corporation. Your argument can be summed up thus: In the words of James Rolfe, "What a shitload of fuck."


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I was a little iffy on Sony's whole rampage against Geohot and other hackers, but now it's decided.
> 
> Sue the crap out of him. Every penny he owns, gone. The guy is an egotistical prick.
> 
> I await Kevin Butler's much better rap-sponse.


BREAKING NEWS; Studies have shown that being egotistical means you deserve to be _sued into poverty_ by a major corporation!

In other news Guild McCommunist has obviously never been homeless and thus doesn't know the extent of what he's saying and should be disregarded.

Now back to Tom with the weather.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 15, 2011)

His forehead is so big


----------



## KirovAir (Feb 15, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gawd, I wish my name was Tom. I'd totally give the best fucking weather report ever now.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 15, 2011)

This is going to be hilarious if he gets thrown in jail, then he might stop acting like a douche.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 15, 2011)

Tom: Yes Rydian, there seems to be a shit-storm headed towards Sony. Geohot should be hit right after Sony so be sure to steer clear of both. The radar doesn't know what to make of it. Lock your doors and brace for the worst.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 15, 2011)

don't know what he was thinking while making this clip, but it isn't cool in no way, but childish. his actions referring to sony and the hacking scene in generell are very annoying rather than amusing.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 15, 2011)

Great rap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Didn't expect he'd be that good.


----------



## Shano56 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Reminds me of the Rap News
> 
> [youtube]NXbCwq4ewBU[/youtube]



ahahahaha. yes.


----------



## Magsor (Feb 16, 2011)

respect


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 16, 2011)

Egohot's viral video is now *over one million views* ( if you count some alternate and subtitled versions ).


----------



## Slasher Zero (Feb 16, 2011)

Its about time some one steps up to Sony  . Thumbs Up for ps3 jailbreak  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Acenima (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope geohot wins


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 17, 2011)

That was....
Just... 

Wow...


----------



## Sterling (Feb 17, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> That was....
> Just...
> 
> Wow...


I know right. Mind = blown. Geohot can rap.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Feb 19, 2011)

I salute you GeoHot.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Feb 19, 2011)

PAHAHA. FONY EGOHOT LOL!!!!!


MICRO$OFT.

Sheesh. You people are pathetic.


----------



## lewyp1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Laughing Stock said:
			
		

> PAHAHA. FONY EGOHOT LOL!!!!!
> 
> 
> MICRO$OFT.
> ...



calm down, fellow keyboard warrior


----------



## floydo (Feb 20, 2011)

I do not think this is a good move... before this clip I viewed him in a much more sympathetic light, but now... He just seems obnoxious...


----------



## qwety (Feb 20, 2011)

Why does everyone think this is funny? I think it's stupid. I thought he might have been a decent guy, but all I see is a megalomaniac with a an annoying ass voice with an obnoxious attitude. Someone like this deserves no sympathy.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 20, 2011)

Really, he having a little fun with what going on with his life , so he deserves no sympathy? Really?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Really, he having a little fun with what going on with his life , so he deserves no sympathy? Really?


If it was anyone else i'm sure it would be different......Its just for some reason allot of people seem to hate geohot...

And for all its worth...he wasn't terrible....which is actually surprising...


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 20, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Egohot.
He was an idiot even before this.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Feb 20, 2011)

C'mon guys, it's just a rap for fun. If he truly was an ass, he would be sending pics of his penis telling Sony to suck it.

This video doesn't make his ego bigger. For gods sake, he's being sued by Sony.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 20, 2011)

That's exactly why he didn't have to make this.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> That's exactly why he didn't have to make this.


He didn't have to make it for the sake of his ego?

Therefore maybe it has nothing to do with that?


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 20, 2011)

He could at scare and let all the fun go out of him. :/


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 20, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't have to make it because of his position right now. He's being sued by them, why make a video mocking them?
I heard it was for a competition. But it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## JakePsycho (Feb 20, 2011)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Took the words right out my mouth.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it's pretty crappy.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wonder how long it'll take Sony to hire him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------

